# Long Reef Wall Sunday 18/11



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Time to head back north for some fish. 
Wind and wave conditions are looking promising.
Plan to meet at 5:00 for a 5:30 launch.
Hopefully Peril's trip on Saturday will locate where the fish are


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Been given a leave pass for Saturday so going to cancel this trip and head out with Peril on Saturday!!!


----------

